# Dirfting the lake for big cats



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had the chance today, but blew it with a rookie mistake.
I went out to see if the white bass were still hammering the slabs for a while, and they were. After locating and catching a bunch the call to drift for big cats was strong.
Conditions were perfect, a moderate North wind, and the wind direction for the last few days had been strong from the north and temps were right and I had brought some of the best bait lately, drum. 

I was just was too lazy to walk back up to the truck for the landing net when i loaded the boat, thinking to myself I had not caught any real big cats in a while and would not need it.

Almost immediately after starting a drift I get a strong take down and lift the rod out of the holder.
I could tell it was a big cat even though it would not budge for a while. It felt just like being hung on the bottom, except for the vibration of it shaking it's head. It had stopped the boat and after it came up off the bottom it took a strong run peeling drag.
I fought for line only to have it melt away for a while and worked hard to keep it up off the bottom.
After a while it swam to me and got under the boat.
I would pull it up about half way in the 39' water and then it would take line and go back to the bottom.
We see sawed like that for quite a while, then it just swam up and when I first saw the leader I felt encouraged, until I saw the fish and I knew it was going to be trouble to handle.

It was still strong and full of fight, and with no net I decided to use the Boga Grip to land it.
I would pull it to me with the rod in one hand and the Boga in the other, but it was too strong and would pull the rod back away from the boat.
All of this was happening with the monster right beside the boat up on top.
It's mouth was huge and I was not going to put my hand in it.
I started getting pretty tired and knew I had to bust a move before it got tangled in the other rods and the drift sock. It was making it's stand and thrashing around wild.
So I went for it with the grip, and when it touched it's mouth it went crazy.
It dove it's head down and lifted it's tail high and powered down breaking the 7' medium action Cat Fish Special Ugly Stick, and the jagged rod broke the line.
And it got a way.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Ouch!! Great post, sorry for your loss. I'll try to pick him up for you tomorrow .


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

We call it fishing. I wonder if the cat fish call it "peopling?"

They gotta' win one every now and then. Better stay in your weight class Loy.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

So, do you have a guestimate for weight on this beast?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

O\Well over 60 on the conservative side is my guess, I have weigh 50 pounders and it was much bigger. It's mouth was the thing I noticed most, as I could not believe how wide it was. It didn't have much swag to it's belly and had a giant head.
The spot where I hooked it was been paying off with some good fish lately, and a couple of times while drifting through there I would miss a good hit I thought was from a big fish.
So I think there are more than a few in that hole. I found it using the chartplotter on my new HDS Lowrance and will be visiting it again as soon as the wind lets me.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow...those poles are pretty tough, I've caught some pretty nice size big uglies on mine with out any sign of stress or damage...it had to be a huge one.

Congratz hope you land her next time !


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like you have been slimed. The memory of that fish will outlast any filet and will add to your fishing experience. You are the man, SS. I always keep a short hand gaff handy in my boat for times like that.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a pole break of the exact same kind and that was after a good thirty minute fight with that 123 pound gar below the dam. They don't break easy, so you deffinately had a good one.


----------



## Flashof1979 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry it got away, but great story. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

firedog said:


> It looks like you have been *slimed*. The memory of that fish will outlast any filet and will add to your fishing experience."
> 
> You are correct Firedog, that big maul is still staring me in the eye!
> Went back today with a short window to fish before the wind hit a steady 19mph and used the island for a wind break. I caught three good blues in the 8 to 6 pound range, but no big ones. Had to go after just an hour.
> I had to carefully motor in with the bow up high after the wind started gusting over 20.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like a break in the wind on Sunday. If that dude ain't lying again.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm banking on the best day to fish in a while, literary, we have some good customers coming and I hope the weather man is correct.
The white bass have been waiting on us wherever the wind will let us get out.
We are going to do some cat fishing as well, so i hope Lee does not strain his fish cleaning muscles at the Texas City Dike today.
Not to worry too much he will most likely donate a couple of tons of tackle and catch a couple of whiting.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

That is a very big rod for a fish to break, definitely a monster fish. sorry for your loss.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I bet you don't forget the net again, I sure would have liked to see pictures of that fish. Well there is always next time.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good trip Loy. It would be something if for sure there was a way to tell what the biggest fish in Livingston is or was.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

What a great story! That's incredible. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Ive never seen one of them ugly sticks broken before......Ive even got them caught in the sliding door of the van and bend them double without breaking......
that had to be one huge cat.....
good report......felt like I was there with you.


----------

